

Signs that you're a good programmer - decklin
https://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/signs-that-you-re-a-good-programmer

======
kls
_Almost no committed code that is commented out_

I don't 100% agree with this one, at a company I worked at they had a policy
of commenting out code, adding a date it was commented out and a reason why.
After 90 days aging it would be removed by a script, which would delete the
commented out code, grab the description of why it was removed and then do a
commit to source control with the description. This actually worked great for
documentation of changes that occurred. Now granted you can do the same thing
by requiring comments on commits in source control and then researching the
version history. But having it right there in the code made the process of
investigating code very fluid.

